# Vintage Raleigh decals



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I searched but could not find......

Where do I go for a set of Raleigh Super Course decals, vintage 1973, I think? Need the script (not the block letters) for both sides of downtube primarily, as "Super Course" on toptube is OK. It is the green model so decals are gold or bronze.

Also may need a full set for an '81/82 Austro Daimler Olympian, the creme colored frame with gold(ish) decals.

531 stickers?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SantaCruz said:


> I searched but could not find......
> 
> Where do I go for a set of Raleigh Super Course decals, vintage 1973, I think? Need the script (not the block letters) for both sides of downtube primarily, as "Super Course" on toptube is OK. It is the green model so decals are gold or bronze.
> 
> ...



About about these guys

http://www.velocals.com/servlet/the-Raleigh-1970-to-1990/Categories


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Check out http://stores.ebay.com/CYCLOMONDO.

Guy's in the Land of OZ and produces top-notch retro decals. He has a whole kit for the Super Course and I'm going to order one for my 1972.

The kit I got from him for my Falcon restoration was superbe. Good guy too.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Try Lloyds. They have a large variety of original decals. If you don't see what you need, call them.

http://www.hlloydcycles.com/


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave IV said:


> Try Lloyds. They have a large variety of original decals. If you don't see what you need, call them.
> 
> http://www.hlloydcycles.com/



Good source...I've never seen that link before...


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks all.


----------

